# Best way to attach hardi board to cement block wall.



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I need to attach some 1/2 inch hardi board to a cement block wall of a bath tub in order to tile it. There are no furring strips and there is no room for any due to matching existing planes.

My thoughts were construction adhesive and some 1 3/4 tapcons.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me. I'd spot the TapCons with some spray primer to help against future rust problems. A 1/2 in. hole in a piece of cardboard will work as a shield.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You probably deal with a ton of issues like this down in Florida... lots of block to deal with right?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Since they restricted Dade County pine many years ago, block has been the most popular choice with cast concrete being second. With water, termites and hurricanes being popular here, frame homes are not.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I have never read a spec for attaching hardi to a brick wall but have read plenty for attaching vinyl to brick. 

I'd use tapcons to install some battons, your going to want the tapcons to be flush with the surface of the battons, so you may have to predrill and counter sink all the holes on your battons. You can then install your vinyl siding to the battons. The problem with this installation is hardi is very heavy and a 1" batton may not have the grip you need and the siding may slip off after a few years.

Then again you are talking about sheets (4x8) and I am talking about siding panels. Either way I think same principal.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Why not bed backer board in thin set with a few phillips head tapcons at corners to hold until set. This is similar to method of laying backer on floors.


----------



## sawdusted (Mar 24, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Since they restricted Dade County pine many years ago, block has been the most popular choice with cast concrete being second. With water, termites and hurricanes being popular here, frame homes are not.


 whats the county say about structural insulated panels?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

What bergenbldr said.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I see at the Fastenal store that they have stainless steel Tapcons. That might be of some interest to you. I'd bet they're probably a buck a piece.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Md :] Just had to buy a box of 50 3/8 SS at Fastenall, With a big discount :sad: 92.00!!!!!!!! Ow
JackM


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

MD oppppppppss missed tapcons, I bought SS tapered anchors still OWarty:


----------



## emersonhomes (Aug 18, 2007)

*jj*

fir out the wall using p.t. lumer every 16 inches with tap cons the nail the siding to fir out using galv. nails


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Mike, it's been over 2 years, how did you make out?


----------

